# Stocking Ideas for 65g FW Tank



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Moving to a new house, and I get to upgrade! 

I will most likely end up with a 65g and run a canister filter.

Looking for thoughts on what to stock. I was hoping to keep some larger than tetra-like fish, but am not sure what is appropriate. Perhaps a predator of sorts?

Ideas thus far:

1. Planted low light, community with shoal of fish
2. Predator/semi-aggressive tank
3. Cichlid tank

Any and all ideas are welcome!


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I think these fish are pretty cool and a bit larger than neon tetras at least 

http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/?s=blue+eyes

I've heard that some species are brackish though, whereas other people keep them perfectly fine in freshwater.

What about loaches? They're somewhat predatorial, though maybe not the most ruthless or meanest-looking.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

A school of tiger barbs in a planted tank looks amazing.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Both great suggestions! I think the schooling option is the one I will lean towards, as I have some other fish in my 26 that I would move over for a nice community:

-BN Pleco
-Royal Farlowella Twig
-orange astrale killifish pair

Would the Tiger Barbs harass them at all?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a group of a dozen Odessa Barb in a 125 I had years ago and they were amazing colours. The Barbs kind of School and kind of chase each other all over the tank.

You could also go with any number of rainbows with that mix. then some dwarf corys would be amazing.

I always wanted a group of glass cats but they kind of hover.

Danios scoot around the tank pretty good and keep the top of the tank busy.

I also have always wanted to get a sweet Fancy Goldfish like a ranchu and just have him like a puppy.

Cichlids I'd get some sand dwellers, the fish I miss most is watching them build a community in the shells see the fry in the shells and the community that they create. kind of like a underwater ant colony.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

As an update, I ended up with a 90g that I am resealing...lol

I picked up a school of Pentazona Barbs and have a few juvi Denison Barbs. Looking forward to completing the build. Thanks again for all the suggestions everyone!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

*stocking Ideas*

Kribensis and rainbows are a good mix. Maybe 6-8 Bosemani Rainbows and 4-6 Kribensis. Be careful on the Kribs though, if you mix genders with the kribensis, they can get territorial when they start pairing up for spawning. Either get all males or all females for the kribensis.( I think males are more colorful despite the red abdomen for the female, males are also larger). You can balance the rest of tankspace off with a clown loach and plecos for bottom feeding and algae eating. Pay a visit to Finatics in Mississauga Dixie and Meyerside North of the 401 on Dixie

hope this helps


----------



## Maple (Sep 14, 2016)

I would stay away from Corrie's with Rainbows - my bows kill Cory's when they do their surface loop, as they confuse them with food falling into the tank (I lost my 2 this way). I would include a batch of loaches - I have 3, named the amigos as they school, hang out together and cause general mayhem and movement, which is great eye-candy.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I went with a 90g and resealed it myself. It is now up and running.

I have 6 dwarf rainbows and about a dozen panda cories. They are getting along just fine. 

Have a few other misc fishies. Running 2x aquaclear 110s.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

My 65 is a low tech, heavily planted rainbow tank. 5 Boesemani, 8 dwarf neon rainbows, 10 Kuhli loaches, 5 zebra loaches, and the rest is an odd mix of community fish. Oh and about a million Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------

